# Any 1988 OZONE bikes for sale ??



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 26, 2021)

Short run but I'm curious to know if any can be bought....


----------



## 1937Zenith (Dec 27, 2021)

A frame sold on eBay back in October


----------

